# High pitched noise from dashboard 2020 Murano



## Esik11 (Jul 17, 2021)

Hello All, 
After turning off my car a high pitched squeal started sounding off from the dashboard around the area of the radio. The noise is constant and I have tried turning the car on/off, radio on/off to no avail. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------

